# People who smoke and listin to rap



## LBK757 (Nov 3, 2007)

these songs are only good when u r stoned

Weed And Henesey Master P

Blunt Fulla Dro

All Snoop Dogg Songs


----------



## Mr Kush (May 17, 2008)

You're missing Cypress Hill, Bone Thugs and Kottonmouth Kings.


----------



## blazedout (May 18, 2008)

Cypress Hill no doubts, put them on most all the time when blazed, also that house of pain song is sick when your blazed, lil wayne has a few dope tracks like la-la, and the crack-house song from gta4 haha


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (May 18, 2008)

the luniz-5 on it and the remix are classics. any UGK, snoop when he was youngdevin the dude, also. i like listenin to new albums, like shit i haven't heard yet, while im smoking.


----------



## jizzle96 (May 20, 2008)

Cashis, man sick and he smokes everyday all day, plus he can rap friggin sick, he works under eminem


----------



## focus.on.the.grow (May 21, 2008)

South Park Mexican!


----------



## regrets (May 21, 2008)

Spank Rock


----------



## Thor110 (May 26, 2008)

Afroman - Because I Got High and Crazy Rap are good songs to listen to while smokin lol


----------



## MR.SMITH (May 28, 2008)

smut peddlers bart burnt vs sherm penn
cypress hill can i get a hit
cypress hill dr green thumb


----------



## MR.SMITH (May 28, 2008)

pass that shit diamond d
smoke theory j-zone


----------



## MR.SMITH (May 28, 2008)

Tha_Alkaholiks-Mary_Jane


----------



## MR.SMITH (May 28, 2008)

freestyle fellowship - mary
alkaholiks - mary jane
eligh - chronik
lootpack - weededed
gza - pass the bone
luniz - i got 5 on it
pharcyde - pack the pipe


----------



## apVolvo (May 28, 2008)

Now this is technically hip hop, but Stones Throw Records put out some GREATTT smoking music,
constantly reppn the budddd yahear?
people like 
J Dilla
Madlib-Madvillain(with MF DOOM)
Charizma
Peanut Butter Wolf
Oh No
and then there are others like
Cypress Hill
A Tribe Called Quest
Black Star(Mos Def and Talib Kweli)
Ghostface Killah
Clipse
...and so on


----------



## MR.SMITH (May 28, 2008)

hell yeah i just got some stones throw music
bit off topic have listen to this guy mc life of phi life cypher(craziest freestyler out there words are so throughout).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrC_PP6WCmM&feature=related
have a look at his group and his other freestyles/songs


----------

